# " piranas way "



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

ok fellas is time i start a treat for my girl pedal car i got the car 4 years ago i was just going to make it a simple and clean stroller but one thing let to another and 4 years later and close to 6 gs here it is .is undercontruction at the moment hope to finaly finish it for her this year and go on to the next.ill b posting some pics. of the car tanks for looking and god bless


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@May 5 2011, 05:15 PM~20491713
> *ok fellas is time i start a treat for my girl pedal car  i got the car 4 years ago i was just going to make it a simple and clean stroller but one thing let to another and 4 years later and close to 6 gs here it is .is undercontruction at the moment hope to finaly finish it for her this year and go on to the next.ill b posting some pics. of the car  tanks for looking and god  bless
> *



:cheesy: nice!! Hope we'll see the pics soon


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@May 5 2011, 05:15 PM~20491713
> *ok fellas is time i start a treat for my girl pedal car  i got the car 4 years ago i was just going to make it a simple and clean stroller but one thing let to another and 4 years later and close to 6 gs here it is .is undercontruction at the moment hope to finaly finish it for her this year and go on to the next.ill b posting some pics. of the car  tanks for looking and god   bless
> *


:thumbsup: 

ME 2 I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PICS !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

Pics!!!!, please


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

> GOOD LOOKING OUT BIG MIKE
> 
> GREAT PICS HOMIE LIKE ALWAYS


my lil girls car at the show this weekend
[/quote]





> wow :wow: thats bad ass!!!!!!!!!





>











[/quote]
HERE R SOME PEDAL CAR FROM UNIQUS PEDAL CLUB. THIS WEEKEND AT A PHOTO SHOOT 
[/quote]




> Heres one pic. Theres alot more in this thread but you would have to go back a ways. You can also look in the lowrider bikes section and search for the UNIQUES thread to see more flickas


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

theres a couple off pic feom last year.


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

It looks really good


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@May 5 2011, 03:12 PM~20492089
> *It looks really good
> *


thanks homie there ia more pics post soon


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/cid_956.jpg[/img

heres how she looks rite now. hething a make over


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Feb 25 2011, 05:39 PM~19961273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


here how it look at the moment


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

[/quote]
the wheels r also gething a new touch


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> my lil girls car at the show this weekend











[/quote]
HERE R SOME PEDAL CAR FROM UNIQUS PEDAL CLUB. THIS WEEKEND AT A PHOTO SHOOT 
[/quote]
[/quote]

:wow: badass!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

here she is in action ..back bumper all day..lol..


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

I have seen it in person. Pics dont due it justice. It looks badass now I can wait to see it once you finish. :0 :wow:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@May 6 2011, 01:22 AM~20495740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie thats a dope ass video


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Wicked95_@May 6 2011, 04:02 PM~20499145
> *I have seen it in person. Pics dont due it justice. It looks badass now I can wait to see it once you finish.  :0  :wow:
> *


tanks homie i been redoing it for a min now i wish i would off let it alone. i just been going thoug poplems left and right.i was shooting to have it done for the la show but will see. ill keep posing lil tjimgs here and tere. tanks mark sorry for thr image it was in my cell.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

as some off u know m having some issues with the rims.i working on them today hope i could save them


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

i got the rims fix now have to get them painted again


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT for the homie


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

i giving up on this car.. i should off left it alone. runing with shit left and right.those rims r killing me


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

Don't give up. My next project coming soon. Hopefully for LA show. We can all show deep 
Really like the pics of out cars together especially the one - back bumpers


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Zitro881_@May 15 2011, 08:00 PM~20559490
> *Don't give up.  My next project coming soon. Hopefully for LA show. We can all show deep
> Really like the pics of out cars together  especially the one - back bumpers
> *


thanks julio m taking a break on it. todo estaba saliendo para la chingada so i steping back and working on te next project


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@May 15 2011, 10:41 PM~20560547
> *thanks  julio  m taking  a break on  it.  todo estaba saliendo para la chingada so i steping back and working on te next project
> *


yea homie sometimes its better to set it aside and cool off and work on the next project. Im sure youll go back to it and be able to make it perfect bro dont stress


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

!!!!!VOID¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

ttte


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

coming out doon to play


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT for the homie:thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

k here were the car seat at the moment.. the bidy is the same all the modes i made fkr it r not coming out till i get the pises that got lost. yes it will b out this year again just with new shows and a lik kick here and there on the suspention.. after the l.a show is going back to the shop to finally get finish once and for all


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

shell b ouy this weekend


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

ANY PICS?


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> ANY PICS?


 she looks the same robert all the mods she was r NOT GOING TO B ON HER only thing diferent will b the rims and the set up hops higher


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> she looks the same robert all the mods she was r NOT GOING TO B ON HER only thing diferent will b the rims and the set up hops higher


SO INSTEAD OF A SHOW CAR U MADE IT A HOPPER? :cheesy:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> SO INSTEAD OF A SHOW CAR U MADE IT A HOPPER? :cheesy:


 o no no dont get it twisted shes not a trailer queen. shes a show car. but she swings if u pull up.. u know how we do it ;-)


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

piranas way is on fool didplsy on the convetion center. along with the super msn car


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

took 1 place today


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> took 1 place today


congrats homie! well deserved. UNIQUES C.C. TTMFT!!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

el peyotero said:


> congrats homie! well deserved. UNIQUES C.C. TTMFT!!


 tanks mark


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

got so man new ideas coming soon


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

t.t.t


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT for one of the baddest pedal cars in the game!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

who did the murals on this?


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> who did the murals on this?


 fonzy got down on it..tanks mark ..grasias carnal just trying to do some diferent


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> who did the murals on this?


This pedal car would look good in sprockets magazine


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

el peyotero said:


> This pedal car would look good in sprockets magazine


 x 714


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

One badass car bro... I think that I may make my next project a pedal car


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

grasias homie.yea kips the kids in it i have up my real car to get my kids in to the game.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

l a show


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

BUMP!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

piranas way will b out for a lil lif. will b out soon i hope


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Piranas Way TTT


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

gething her ready for the show this weekend .had her all apart she was supost to go get her face lift but shes coming out to suport the homies.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

That a rider bad ass car loko


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> That a rider bad ass car loko


 grasias shaggy just trying too do the damm thing


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> gething her ready for the show this weekend .had her all apart she was supost to go get her face lift but shes coming out to suport the homies.


:thumbsup: hey burro u going to vegas this year? and r u bringing Piranas Way??


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

el peyotero said:


> :thumbsup: hey burro u going to vegas this year? and r u bringing Piranas Way??


 i may go mark not sure yet i got 2 jales and dont know if m having the days off as for piranas car. no homie shes not ready for vegas. m going with danny and julio and other member to a bike show this week end. after that off to the shop she goes..


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

piranas way ready for tomorows show shes fix. shes back to norma u cant tell she was down


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Looks good dogg. Seen the pedal car in LA in july and talked to you a bit. Keep up the nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

tanks big homie. ready for l.v. show?


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

had a good weekend piranas way took best off show at the latin luxury show. after the show we had a lil hop with the homie from old memories. . it was fun. will that was the last show off the yer for her. shes all apart tomorw shes going to start her face filt.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> had a good weekend piranas way took best off show at the latin luxury show. after the show we had a lil hop with the homie from old memories. . it was fun. will that was the last show off the yer for her. shes all apart tomorw shes going to start her face filt.


hell yea congrats Burro! I was wondering if Piranas way placed, u didnt mention that in the other thread but i figured she had to get something:thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

el peyotero said:


> hell yea congrats Burro! I was wondering if Piranas way placed, u didnt mention that in the other thread but i figured she had to get something:thumbsup:


 yea she took best off show .


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT for one of the baddest pedal cars in the game!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

el peyotero said:


> TTT for one of the baddest pedal cars in the game!


 tanks homie


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> tanks big homie. ready for l.v. show?


Naw, the lac had to get torn down after that show. but i may still be out there. Hopefully ill see you out there. If not, goodluck


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> Naw, the lac had to get torn down after that show. but i may still be out there. Hopefully ill see you out there. If not, goodluck


 m in the same boat i took the cady apart .for a face lift. i also may go. if so see u out there homie


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Buenos dias burro see u in vegas loko


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> Buenos dias burro see u in vegas loko


 buenos dias shaggy si dios quiere aya nos vemos loco


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT for Piranas way!







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

tanks for posting those pic mark


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Piranas way ready for the show this weekend


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Piranas way ready for the show this weekend


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Today was a good day for the 58 took firts on pedal car now its ofitial Monday she's off to the art galary ill give me time to work on the upgrades and. The plans I have to finish her off. And ill give me time to work on THE GODFATHER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

WHATS UP BROTHER. THANKS FOR COMIING DOWN TO THE BIKE SHOW HERE COUPLE PICS.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Tanks goodtimes for the pics had a goodtime out there see u next year


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

After a good weekend at the show piranas car is at the art galary in santana she will b there till jan if ur local go out there and show suport grasias


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

el peyotero said:


> TTT for Piranas way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is a badass lil car!! Much props


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

POISON 831 said:


> This is a badass lil car!! Much props


 Tanks homie


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

was up homie how is the oc:wave:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Latin Luxury said:


> was up homie how is the oc:wave:


What's up compa aqui todo al 100 r u going to traffic show


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:Finally saw this up close. Lots of detail!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

cwplanet said:


> :thumbsup:Finally saw this up close. Lots of detail!


Tanks for the pic homie and the props. Grasias


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> :thumbsup:Finally saw this up close. Lots of detail!


hell yea im still waitin to see that bad boy in person! thanks for posting the pic thats a good one


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

what up burro how is the little bike plaque coming?


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

el peyotero said:


> what up burro how is the little bike plaque coming?


What's up mark pedal car plaques coming soon gething detail at the. Moment


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> What's up mark pedal car plaques coming soon gething detail at the. Moment


oh yea thats what i meant to say, pedal car plaque. cool homie shoot me some pics when u get it done


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

el peyotero said:


> oh yea thats what i meant to say, pedal car plaque. cool homie shoot me some pics when u get it done


 Will do


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

U gna be at the ClassicStyle toy drive this weekend?if so....I'll see u there


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

The make over off the rims the firt pic is how I had them for almost 2 years all painted I took it to get the lip polish and had a big poblem so I streap them and starent all over again I'm glad cause they look a lot beter then before


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> The make over off the rims the firt pic is how I had them for almost 2 years all painted I took it to get the lip polish and had a big poblem so I streap them and starent all over again I'm glad cause they look a lot beter then before


lookin good bro the engraving sets em off!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Tanks fam


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

at the art galary rep. Uniques pedal car club to the fullest


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> at the art galary rep. Uniques pedal car club to the fullest


damn burro those pics are bad ass!! TTT


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

el peyotero said:


> damn burro those pics are bad ass!! TTT


Tanks mark


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

At the goodtimes show


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Carlos made those rims pop out. :thumbsup: Looking real clean.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Wicked95 said:


> Carlos made those rims pop out. :thumbsup: Looking real clean.


Tanks g


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

PIRANASY WAY next to EL GODFATHER. My son luis jr pedal car coming out 2012


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> PIRANASY WAY next to EL GODFATHER. My son luis jr pedal car coming out 2012


cant wait to see that one done homie


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

el peyotero said:


> cant wait to see that one done homie


Tanks mark me too its coming along naice I'm keeping this one on the rap no pics till it comes out


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Real nice pedal car. Looking real good.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

madrigalkustoms said:


> Real nice pedal car. Looking real good.


Tanks homie just pushing it to a new level


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

pick up new goodies for the 58 can't wait to get her back to finish her once and for all


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

To the top


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Not just a show car. She works tanbien
Piranas way back at home ready for the 2012


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Not just a show car. She works tanbien
> Piranas way back at home ready for the 2012


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttft


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

BUMP:h5:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Love this pic of the cady taken by adam love them


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Love this pic of the cady taken by adam love them


love them rims bro


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> love them rims bro


Grasias mr chop top


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttft


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up señor


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> Whats up señor


Nada compa trying to finish this car so I could move to the next ;-)


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

MKEOVER TIME
I TOOK HER APART TODAY


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

:wow: what u got planned burro?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

el peyotero said:


> :wow: what u got planned burro?


;-)

Stay tune compa


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

MARINATE said:


> NICE!


Tanks marinate ur busting some bad ass cars ur self


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Tanks marinate ur busting some bad ass cars ur self


Thanks gee, I'm just trying to keep up you ane the rest of the big dawgs..


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

What's up mr chop top tanks for the bump


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

What up gee


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Mucho ttt i nada de foto qvo loko


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

MARINATE said:


> What up gee


Not mutch g. How is it going with ur new ride ?


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> Mucho ttt i nada de foto qvo loko


Here a pic compa enjoy. 





Lol


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Off to the pain shop


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Some work done by the man


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Some work done by the man


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Some work done by the man


Orale....those are the plate u were telling me about....


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Orale....those are the plate u were telling me about....


Simon compa just. Lil some extra


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Eso es todo....it's all in the details....


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

M re doing the rims again


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

how the pedal car coming out brother


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> how the pedal car coming out brother


Its at the shop at the moment 
tanks for asking g


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Some new for the cady


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Grasias compa.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave: WAS UP BRO !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Latin Luxury said:


> :wave: WAS UP BRO !!!!!!!!!!


Qvo loco


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Piranas cady made it


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good job homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Good job homie! :thumbsup:


Tanks g


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Piranas cady made it


:thumbsup:


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Piranas cady made it


CONGRATULATIONS HOMIE


----------



## MR HANDS (Apr 18, 2013)

nice bro


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Tanks a lot


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

T.t.t


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THE PEDAL CAR


----------

